# Please say a prayer for our cocker spaniel Ginger.



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tommorow morning we are taking Ginger to have her right removed. She has lost sight it in awile ago and it is inflamed. We took her to a specialist and she has 36 percent pressure in it. We have decided to remove it because we want her to be pain free. She is our first dog together. She is 12 years old. We rescued her when she was 5. She is such a sweet,loving and funny little girl. She used to do therapy work at the nursing home. They all loved her.


----------



## David & Sandy Brown (Dec 26, 2010)

*Ginger*

I will say many prayers for you and your sweet Ginger. Our first dog was a Cocker Spaniel (Duchess Girl) and she was the light in our lives. We so understand how you feel. Many good thoughts, prayers and special cocker kisses to all of you. Please keep us updated.:angel:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you soo much. I know that she will be in good hands. Just ready for it to be over.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I will say a prayer and send good thoughts to Ginger and your family tomorrow morning. Do you know what time she will be operated on?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Will be thinking of you and Ginger tomorrow and sending healing thoughts for your girl.:hug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs and woofs from Dave and Molly.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope all goes well tomorrow with Ginger's surgery.
Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hugs and prayers to Ginger and the family :kiss: speedy healing hugs!

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope the surgery goes well tomorrow and Ginger's recovery quick. Let us know how she's getting along.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hugs and prayers to Jinger and your family. I grew up with a cocker spaniel her name was Missy she was my babysiter. Mom would let the two of us out together when I was only 5 years old.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm crossing fingers, toes, and everything else for a speedy recovery for Ginger. :grouphug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to you all!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Megan, my prayers are with you and your sweet girl Ginger. Wrapping her in healing vibes and sending her and you a cyber hug.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about the pressure build up in Ginger's eye. Some dogs do really well on drops and others have pain even though they can't tell us my vet says its very painful. We have to test our blind dogs eyes for this on a reg. basis. I will be thinking of you and Ginger and I hope she feels better soon. Hugs.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Megan,

Sending tons of hugs and pupster Get Well Kisses to Ginger. Will be thinking of both of you today. Ms Tease has a cataract in her left eye and is blind in that eye so we too have to watch the pressure and do drops.

Hugs
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tease (for a while)
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They are doing the surgery now .........poor girl.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope it is over now, and she is beginning to heal. I just saw this thread but am still sending prayers for a speedy recovery. hugs and love to all


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just got a call and she is all done. She did great. They said she is already lifting her hed up. We will be able to bring her home later this evening....since I work there he said that is fine. Once this heals I know she will feel much better!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Meme - sending prayers and love to you and Ginger. I'm glad to see your positive attitude toward the surgery. Ginger will be better than ever in no time.....'

Hugs....


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I know that in a few days, she will be good as new. Dogs adapt so well. My daughters spaniel had an eye removed maybe 5 years ago and she never slowed down, and it is not even noticable. Good wishes to yours.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Wonderful that Ginger's surgery went well -wishing her a speedy recovery.
Carol Z


----------



## David & Sandy Brown (Dec 26, 2010)

So happy to hear Ginger is doing well. Very happy you can have a huge sigh of relief. Our good thoughts and prayers are still going your way.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news that the surgery went smoothly and is over. Now she can heal and get back to business as usual!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds like she will be fine. I'm so glad it's over and I'm hoping for a speedy recovery! They are so resilient.
Sharon


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just seeing this Megan-----I'm so happy to read Ginger did well with her surgery and she is on the road to recovery. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.:hug:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Megan - so glad to hear that Ginger is out of surgery and that it went well. Hope she heals well and quickly.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

So happy she is doing well.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We are home and we are glad she is resting and recovering with us. She looks soo pittiful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy to see that she's home and on the mend. As long as she has her family around and loving attention, I'm sure she'll do well. Sending :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad Ginger is home and doing well. With you as her mommy, she'll do just fine!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Continued prayers for a steady recovery!

andra


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So happy to hear your baby is home. Watch her for a while around sharp things she might run in to. She has to get use to one eye, even though she was almost blind in the eye now she will have to adjust to a flat world. Hope shes up and around soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Megan, although we texted all day - I just wanted to post here that I am so happy that Miss Ginger is out of her surgery - and remember - she is now not in pain!! That is the good thing! 
Kisses to that sweet girl from Auntie Laurie


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. Prayers are going out.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

How does she seem to be feeling? I have been thinking about her!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She seems to be doing really good. She is on two pain killers just happy to be home with us.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So good to hear .


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Megan. Prayers continue for a speedy recovery.


----------

